# Farmington Cabelas



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Well i guess It's coming sure will be nice, and close for me Now if we could just get them to lower there prices lol


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

It will be nice.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I want a Bass Pro Shops, is that possible? They have some awesome holiday prices.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> I want a Bass Pro Shops, is that possible? They have some awesome holiday prices.


YES PLEASE.

-DallanC


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

Construction is scheduled to begin in 2015, and Cabela's anticipates a spring 2016 opening for the 72,000-square-foot store. It will be located in the newly planned Park Lane Commons development adjacent to Station Park on the west side of Interstate 15 near the intersection of Station Parkway and Park Lane.

Cabela's expects to employ approximately 175 full-time, part-time and seasonal employees at the store, most of whom will come from Farmington and the surrounding area.

The store will become Cabela's second retail location in Utah, joining the 150,000-square-foot Lehi store opened in 2005. Additionally, Cabela's is constructing a new 600,000-square-foot distribution center in Tooele that is expected to begin full operations in summer 2015.

n addition to thousands of quality outdoor products, the store will include an indoor archery range and archery tech room, Gun Library, Bargain Cave, deli and fudge shop. Additionally, the store's staff will host educational seminars and demonstrations, offering tips and insight on outdoor products and activities.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Screw Cabela's. 
Nightmare to get in and out, poor customer service, you cant find anyone to help you even though at any given time there are 400 employees running around they "don't work in that department", way overpriced on many items, etc., etc, etc.


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

If you think Farmington Bay is hunted hard now, just wait until Cabelas is near the main entrance.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting that it will only be half of the size, so I guess no huge tank and three taxidermy displays.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

1BandMan said:


> Screw Cabela's.
> Nightmare to get in and out, poor customer service, you cant find anyone to help you even though at any given time there are 400 employees running around they "don't work in that department", way overpriced on many items, etc., etc, etc.


As bad as it is, it's still better than Sportsmans!


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

Everyone seems to have forgotten what sporting goods stores were like in the 1970's, 1980's and 1990's. The hunting and fishing sections were minimal compared to either Cabela's or Sportsmans. Zinik's and Wolfe's were nice but I wouldn't compare product selection to today's stores. Parking? Did you try to park in downtown SLC back then?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing about Cabela's Bass Pro, Sportsmans, or any other sporting goods dealer is that you don't have to go through their doors or look at them on the net if you don't want to and there is no one forcing you to look and buy. 

The only thing that I have against Cabela's is years ago when they bought out Gander Mountain. Gander had a lot of better merchandise in their catalogs and I spent more money with them than I did Cabela's and Bass Pro put together. Gander Mountain is coming back but no where near what they were.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

High Desert said:


> Everyone seems to have forgotten what sporting goods stores were like in the 1970's, 1980's and 1990's. The hunting and fishing sections were minimal compared to either Cabela's or Sportsmans. Zinik's and Wolfe's were nice but I wouldn't compare product selection to today's stores. Parking? Did you try to park in downtown SLC back then?


don't forget sunset sports and Allied.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> The only thing that I have against Cabela's is years ago when they bought out Gander Mountain. Gander had a lot of better merchandise in their catalogs and I spent more money with them than I did Cabela's and Bass Pro put together. Gander Mountain is coming back but no where near what they were.


Didn't know Cabelas bought them... Gander Mt though has been the best source of 22LR this summer as you can find it on their website often. I wait for the "Free shipping" deals then order up a few bricks. They show up on the door step a week later.

-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Screw Cabela's.
> Nightmare to get in and out, poor customer service, you cant find anyone to help you even though at any given time there are 400 employees running around they "don't work in that department", way overpriced on many items, etc., etc, etc.


This!! they charge way too much for their "cabelas" brand stuff. I usually get a giftcard for cabelas for christmas, when asked this year, I said sportsmans instead!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Didn't know Cabelas bought them... Gander Mt though has been the best source of 22LR this summer as you can find it on their website often. I wait for the "Free shipping" deals then order up a few bricks. They show up on the door step a week later.
> 
> -DallanC


I would say that was around 20 years ago. Gander was just about as big of a company as Cabela's was. But they are coming back with both retail and catalog sales, but they are not as good as they used to be.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

rsb_924 said:


> don't forget sunset sports and Allied.


Sunset Sports/Hermans in Sunset. As a kid, I spent more time in that store than I did in school! Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Brookieguy, I have always had good experiences at sportsmans they have good prices and I have also got great service from them. What don't you like about them?


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

Ton_Def said:


> Sunset Sports/Hermans in Sunset. As a kid, I spent more time in that store than I did in school! Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


I remember that store very well delivered to it many time. worked for the warehouse / delivery driver which was called Udisco back in the day. yeah it does bring back memories.


----------

